# Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch



## Superdad (4. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

wie schon oben geschrieben bin ich neu hier.
Mein Name ist Andreas.

Da wir uns, meine Frau und ich, auch überlegt haben einen Schwimmteich zu bauen, habe ich erst einmal mehrere Tage hier im Forum mit lesen verbracht.
Ist übrigens sehr informativ hier! Und guter Umgangston. Kann man ja nicht von allen Foren behaupten.

Nun sind aber doch noch einige Fragen im Hinterkopf wo ich keine Antworten fand bzw. ich auch einiges nicht so richtig verstanden habe.

Unser Schwimmteich soll 5m x 7m x 1,80m werden und wird gemauert, da wir nicht den Platz haben für große Uferzonen.
An der 7m-Seite kommt ein 1m breiter Boden- oder Pflanzenfilter, der dann in 2m Breite übergeht und dann noch einmal 4m lang wird.

1. Frage: 
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Boden- und Pflanzenfilter.

2.Frage:
Wie habt ihr die Drainagerohre angeschlossen?
Von der Pumpe zu den Dainagerohren mit 50er Rohr, dann einen Übergang auf das 100er Drainagerohr? 
Und dann mit der Pumpe durch den Kies oder Blähton durch gedrückt?

3.Frage:
Wenn ich Blähton nehme, wie hoch muss dann die Deckung über den Drainagerohren sein?
Oder anders herum? Was wäre die optimale Tiefe des Filters?

4. Frage:
Hat irgend Jemand schon einmal den Boden- oder Pflanzenfilter tiefer als das Schwimmbecken gesetzt?
Wäre das überhaupt möglich?
Und wie müsste man da vorgehen? Vom Schwimmbecken einen Überlauf in den BF und dann aus dem BF wieder mit einer Pumpe ins Becken?

5.Frage:
Da ich keinen BA einsetzen will, brauche ich dann noch einen Filter nach dem Becken und vor dem BF?
Und wenn ja, welcher wäre der Optimale?

6. Frage.
Kann ein Schwimmteich auch mit Betonsteinen gemauert werden?
Ist eine Armierung zwingend erforderlich? Oder steht das Becken auch so?

Das wäre es erst einmal.

Mir fällt bestimmt noch mehr ein. Aber dazu später.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Joerg (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Hallo Andreas,
:Willkommen2

zu deinen Fragen schreibe ich später noch was, sitze gerade am Teich.


----------



## Superdad (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Freu mich schon auf deine Antworten. 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Zacky (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*



Superdad schrieb:


> 1. Frage:
> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Boden- und Pflanzenfilter.


 
...das habe ich bis heute noch nicht abschließend begriffen...



Superdad schrieb:


> 2.Frage:
> Wie habt ihr die Drainagerohre angeschlossen?
> Von der Pumpe zu den Dainagerohren mit 50er Rohr, dann einen Übergang auf das 100er Drainagerohr?
> Und dann mit der Pumpe durch den Kies oder Blähton durch gedrückt?


 
...ja, so habe ich es auch beim ersten Teichbau gemacht...beim 2.Teichbau habe ich dann jedoch gleich mit 110er Rohr die Drainagerohre verbunden, da ich auch mit einer Schwerkraftpumpe mit 110er Druckseite das Wasser in den Teich leite...



Superdad schrieb:


> 3.Frage:
> Wenn ich Blähton nehme, wie hoch muss dann die Deckung über den Drainagerohren sein?
> Oder anders herum? Was wäre die optimale Tiefe des Filters?


 
...ich habe als Substrat Lava und 8/16er und 16/32er Kies genommen...das Lavagranulat habe ich lediglich nur um die Drainagerohre gelegt, welches direkt auf dem Grund liegt und dann mit Kies aufgefüllt...beim 1.Teich habe ich eine Substratschicht von 50cm und beim 2.Teichbau habe ich nur noch knapp 20cm genommen...ich finde mit weniger



Superdad schrieb:


> 4. Frage:
> Hat irgend Jemand schon einmal den Boden- oder Pflanzenfilter tiefer als das Schwimmbecken gesetzt?


 
...also ich nicht...kenne auch niemanden...



Superdad schrieb:


> 5.Frage:
> Da ich keinen BA einsetzen will, brauche ich dann noch einen Filter nach dem Becken und vor dem BF?
> Und wenn ja, welcher wäre der Optimale?


 
 ...wenn es ein reiner Schwimmteich wird und bleibt, reicht auch ein Oberflächenskimmer und ich würde Dir das Ganze dann auch in Schwerkraft empfehlen...Oberflächenskimmer für Schwerkraft, Siebfilter, Pumpe und in den Pflanzenteil zurück...extra Filtermedien sind meiner Meinung nach nicht notwendig wenn ausreichend Pflanzen gesetzt werden...es gab mal die Berechnung, dass mind. 20-30% der Teichoberfläche dann Pflanzenfläche sein sollten...



Superdad schrieb:


> 6. Frage.
> Kann ein Schwimmteich auch mit Betonsteinen gemauert werden?
> Ist eine Armierung zwingend erforderlich? Oder steht das Becken auch so?


 
...ja sicher, trotz allem würde ich die obersten zwei Reihen mit Bewährungsstahl versehen, da der Eisdruck ggf. recht hoch sein kann...ansonsten dient die Betonsteinwand ja nur der Trennung von Teichfolie und Erdreich...die Wand ordentlich betoniert hält aber schon Einigem stand...

Du kannst gerne mal in meine Bauthreads zum Schwimmteich und zum Koiteich schauen. Die sind beide gemauert und haben das Drainagesystem. Beim 2.Teich habe ich dann die orangenen Drainagerohre genommen, da diese mehr Schlitzöffnungen haben. Ich habe auch das Gefühl, dass die Pflanzen im Koiteich besser wachsen, was aber bestimmt auch wegen der erhöhten Nährstoffe zu berücksichtigen ist. In meinem Album sind noch ein paar Bilder vom Schwimmteichbau.


----------



## Superdad (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Danke für die Antworten. Finde es toll, dass du dir die Nacht für mich um die Ohren schlägst! 

Könntest du den Satz mit der Substratschicht beenden?????

Was hast du für eine Pumpe? 
Welche wäre für ca. 70 CBM die beste Wahl mit wenig Stromverbrauch.

Beim tieferen Pflanzenbereich dachte ich an einen Überlauf der in den BF läuft, dann über das Substrat und von dort in eine Sammelgrube für Wasser. Von dieser dann per Luftheber zurück in den Teich.
Das Problem ist wahrscheinlich, dass das Wasser nicht über den gesamten Bf läuft?

Nochmals vielen Dank
Superdad


----------



## Superdad (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Die CBM Menge ist natürlich falsch.

Es sind ca. 95 CBM mit BF.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Zacky (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

...Morjen...

...das war dann wohl doch schon zu spät um den Satz zu beenden...

...ich finde es mit weniger Substrat, also nicht so tief und so voll, etwas besser, da der Kies auch leichter durchströmt wird...

Ich habe derzeit ein Schwimmbadpumpe dran, die 8500 l/h zieht...im Moment habe ich ja noch nicht das Schwerkraftsstem, sondern noch die angesaugte Version vom Skimmer...im Fall des Umbaus auf Schwerkraft kommt bei mir dann Oase Gravitiy 10.000 oder höher dran...

Bei einem Schwimmteich braucht es ja nicht die große Umwälzrate, so dass ich von max. 20.000 l/h in deinem Fall ausgehen würde...dafür gibt es halt auch besagte Oase-Pumpen oder evtl. auch eine Rohrpumpe, die hat ja dann auch wieder den 110er Ausgang. Mit Lufthebern sind meine Erfahrungen zu gering, um da was vernünftiges sagen zu können...sry

Wenn Du magst kann man sich ja später auch mal treffen nud quasseln. Die Plz sieht ja recht nah aus.


----------



## Superdad (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Hallo,

@Zacky
Die Postleitzahl klingt auf jeden Fall sehr nah. Werde mich dann mal melden bei dir.
Habe gerade in deinem Baubericht gelesen. Tolle Arbeit was du da abgeliefert hast.

Hast du die Steine einfach übereinander gestapelt und dann vergossen?
Und ich dachte, dass man die verkleben muss.

Du könntest mir ja mal per PN die Adresse von deinem Folienfritzen zukommen lassen. Wäre sehr nett von dir.

Hattest du eigentlich Probleme beim Bauamt? Oder braucht man keine Genehmigung? Ist ja dann auch Brandenburg und müsste ja die gleiche "Rechtsprechung" sein.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Zacky (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*



Superdad schrieb:


> Habe gerade in deinem Baubericht gelesen. Tolle Arbeit was du da abgeliefert hast.



Danke...

Die Schalsteine habe ich ganz normal im Halbsteinverband aufeinander gestellt und dann mit Beton verfüllt. Ich habe das aber teils auch nur schrittweise gemacht, da die Arme immer länger und die Wege vom Betonmischer zum Teichloch immer weiter wurden. 

Mit dem Bauamt gab es keine Probleme, da dass brandenburgische Baurecht eine Teichgröße von 100 qbm Teichinhalt als genehmigungsfrei ansieht. (§ 55 Abs. 5) Als das Bauamt auf "Anraten" meiner Nachbarschaft mal bei uns rein schaute, haben sie das Loch gesehen und nichts Gegenteiliges dazu gesagt. Ich habe das Bauvorhaben daher auch nicht beantragt, da ja genehmigungsfrei, was ich ja vorher wegen der Nachbarschaft ermittelt hatte. 

Die Adresse von meinen Folienbauer findest du hier: http://www.mielkesteiche.de/index.html

Ich hatte sie bei beiden Bauvorhaben hier und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Superdad (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Ich schon wieder,

kennt sich jemand mit der Zielsaugtechnik von NG aus?

Kann man das über einen Skimmer laufen lassen? Von da in den BF, anschließend über den Kies oder Blähton und von unten das gefilterte Wasser mit einer Pumpe absaugen?

Wie müssten dann die Schläuche oder Drainagerohre dimensioniert sein?

Wie oft muss man eigentlich das Wasser am Tag umwälzen bzw. filtern?
Reicht bei mir eine 6000er oder 10000er Pumpe?

Gruß Andreas

P.S. Mir ist gerade eingefallen, was denn passiert, wenn ich einen Stromausfall habe?

Also doch nichts mit tieferen BF. Werde jetzt alles auf eine Höhe setze.

Die Frage mit der Pumpe bleibt aber bestehen.


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Hallo Andreas,
auch von mir ein freundliches Hallo !
Bei Deiner angedachten Konstruktion solltest Du Dich von einem Boden- bzw. Pflanzenfilter verabschieden, sondern eher einen "Filtergraben" a la NG bauen . Ein BF benötigt eine Vorabscheidung. 


Superdad schrieb:


> Kann man das über einen Skimmer laufen lassen? Von da in den BF, anschließend über den Kies oder Blähton und von unten das gefilterte Wasser mit einer Pumpe absaugen?


Das läuft bei mir im Prinzip so. Die "Pumpenkammer" ist die Einlaufkammer meines Trommelfilters. Gut 10 cm Höhenunterschied zum Teich reichen, um damit einen Schwimmskimmer zu betreiben. Der ist mit 2 m 40er Schlauch angebunden, mit zwei Schlauchwellen, die den Querschnitt noch mal um 4 mm einengen.


Superdad schrieb:


> Wie müssten dann die Schläuche oder Drainagerohre dimensioniert sein?


Ich habe meine 63er "Endverrohrung" bislang einmal im Sommer mit dem Rohrreiniger bearbeiten dürfen . In Deinem Fall ist eine 110er Verrohrung Minimum. Planst Du höhere Umlaufmengen als 15 m³/h, dann ist DN 125 oder 150 für eine "Gesamtleitung" zu empfehlen. Als Durchlauf durch Deinen kleinen Bodenfilter wäre nicht zu empfehlen.


Superdad schrieb:


> Wie oft muss man eigentlich das Wasser am Tag umwälzen bzw. filtern?
> Reicht bei mir eine 6000er oder 10000er Pumpe?


Für den angedachten Boden/Pflanzenfilter ist das ausreichend. Für einen fischlosen Schwimmteich könnte diese Leistung auch reichen, muss man probieren (das ist u. a. eine Frage des "Fremdstoff-Eintrags" von außen).
Ich befürchte zumindest, dass Du im Teich eine "Kreisströmung" oder so etwas in der Art erzeugen musst, damit die Schwebstoffe auch zum BA kommen (also eine Rohrpumpe, die von Zeit zu Zeit läuft - auf keinen Fall beim Baden!). Hier fehlt mir leider die nötige Erfahrung ... .


----------



## Joerg (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Hi Andreas,
erst mal komme ich auf deine Frage bezüglich des Unterschieds zwischen Boden- und Pflanzenfilter zurück.

Ein Bodenfilter arbeitet in der Regel anärob (kein O²) und besteht am besten aus gebrochenem Blähton.
Darin wird dann auch Nitrat zu reinem Stickstoff umgewandelt und einige andere Stoffe setzen sich darin ab.
Das Wasser fließt an einer Seite rein und an der anderen raus. Damit der Mulm das ganze langfristig nicht zusetzt liegen am Boden Drainagerohre, aus denen bei Bedarf der Mulm abgesaugt werden kann.
Am Ende ist eine Pumpe (Natürlich ist auch ein Luftheber geeignet), die das Wasser dann in den Teich befördert.

Bei einem Pflanzenfilter holen die Pflanzen das Nitrat raus und wandeln es in Biomasse um.

Es gibt als Zwischenlösung den bepflanzten BF in dem die Wurzeln der Pflanzen die Durchlässigkeit verbessern.

Einen (2) BA solltest du schon einbauen, da sich viel Dreck am Boden sammelt.

Was für einen Schwimmteich angemessen ist kann ich nicht genau sagen.
Eine Vorabscheidung vor dem BF sollte möglicherweise Sinn machen, da dort die groben Sachen schon mal rausgeholt werden, bevor sie den BF verstopfen.


----------



## Superdad (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Werde also einen bepflanzten BF nehmen.
Über einen Skimmer mit Filter zur Pumpe, von der Pumpe in 100er (oder größer) Drainagerohre und von den Drainagerohre nach oben durch den Blähton und Kies über den Überlauf (Wasserfall) zurück in den Teich.

Wie hoch sollte die Deckung über den Drainagerohren sein? 

Wollte keinen BA verwenden, dafür dann einen Schlammsauger nehmen.
Habe woanders gelesen, dass sonst zuviel umgewälzt wird und das Wasser nicht zur "Ruhe" kommt. Und sich so die Werte besser einstellen.
Was ich einbauen wollte, ist eine Einlaufdüse als Bypass für Reinigungsarbeiten am BF.


So richtig?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Sponsor (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Boden oder Pflanzfilter, in beiden verrichten die Hauptarbeit Mikroorganismen die sich im Substrat und/oder Kiesaufbau ansiedeln. Die Pflanzen wirken in einem solchen System als Kathalysator aber nicht als reinigendes Element, heißt ein Bodenfilter funktioniert ohne Pflanzen auch, aber durch die Pflanzen effizienter und stabiler.

Im Schwimmteich wird auch nicht das Hauptaugenmerk auf die Stickstoffverbindungen gelegt, sondern auf die Minimierung von Phosphaten. Stickstoff gerät in einem Schwimmteich meist eh irgendwann in eine Mangelsituation und sollte dann gegebenenfalls sogar nachgedüngt werden um das Mikrobenwachstum weiter zu fördern und so die Reinigungsleistung noch weiter zu verbessern.

Zum Wasser verteilen kann man Drainagerohre nehmen, wird seit 20 Jahren so gemacht, modernere Möglichkeiten sind Wasserverteilrohre, Wasserverteilplatten oder durchgehende Wasserverteilboeden. Die alte Variante ist sicherlich die günstigste, aber auch die hydraulisch ungünstigste Variante. Der durchgehende Wasserverteilboden ist, von der Wasserverteilung her gesehen, sicherlich das zur Zeit beste.

Die Mindesttiefe des Bidenfilters ist stark abhängig vom Verteilsystem, den Platzverhältnissen und den eingesetzten Substraten.


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Hallo Andreas,
Sedimente am Teichboden enthalten alle für den Pflanzenwuchs nötigen Nährstoffe. Sind keine Pflanzen da, dann wachsen "Algenrasen". Sind sogar im Wasser genügend Nährstoffe verteilt, dann wird es grün.
Für einen Schwimmteich ohne Wasserpflanzen musst Du entweder regelmäßig saugen, oder ein Absetzen von Sediment weitestgehend unterdrücken .
Sedimente gehören meiner Meinung nach nicht in einen Boden/Pflanzenfilter, sonst gibt es da nicht nur Nitrat-Abbau, sondern auch Phosphat- und Sulfatabbau. Ohne Vorfilter würde ich einen NG-Filtergraben bauen. Damit er ein wenig mehr Effizienz bekommt, würde ich das Wasser mäanderförmig führen, statt geradlinig. Die bepflanzten Ränder werden auch unterirdisch durchströmt, und funktionieren genau so wie der BF.


----------



## Superdad (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Danke für die Antworten.

Sedimente wollte ich eigentlich absaugen. Einen Vorfilter zu verwenden wäre sicherlich auch nicht das Problem. Nur welcher Filter? 

Mit dem NG Filtergraben hätte ich nur das Problem mit den offenen Rohren am Boden. Sieht doch irgendwie häßlich aus.
Und da der Schwimmteich komplett gemauert wird, gefällt mir das nicht so, wenn dann unten aus dem Boden Rohre raus schauen.
Beim NG Graben ist die Pumpe auch hinter dem Filtergraben? Wird dann das Wasser automatisch angesaugt aus dem Schwimmteich? So wie ich es gelesen habe, geht doch ein Schlauch vom Schwimmteichboden in den Filergraben von oben rein und am Ende des Filtergrabens wird mittels einer Pumpe das Wasser wieder abgesaugt? Richtig? Läuft dann das Wasser nicht nur oberhalb des Kieses entlang und nicht durch diesen hindurch? 

So wie ich es mir gedacht habe, Skimmer -Filter? - Pumpe - Drainagerohre - dann nach oben durch den Blähton, Kies - Überlauf in den Schwimmteich zurück, funktioniert wohl nicht?

BF wird natürlich bepflanzt. Das will meine Frau schon so.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Hallo Andreas,
Deine Fragen sind interessant, und ich hoffe, dass viele hierzu ihre Meinung sagen.
Die Rohre kann man unterhalb des Beckens verlegen, oder in demselben. In letzteren Fall müsste man sie halt "tarnen". Also entweder in einer "Bodenwelle" verschwinden lassen, oder irgendwomit kaschieren (und sei es Beton).
Die Lage der Pumpe ist (fast) egal. Bei einem Schwerkraftfilter "saugt" sie das Wasser aus dem Filter zurück in den Teich. Im Filter ist bei Pumpenbetrieb "Niedrigwasser". Im "klassischen" NG-System werden alle Rohre aus dem Teich in einen Pumpenschacht geführt, aus dem das Wasser dann in den Filtergraben läuft. Man kann die Pumpe auch am Ende des Filtergrabens installieren. Im ersten Fall hat der Filtergraben "Hochwasser", im letzteren "Niedrigwasser".
Bevor ich Dich weiter verwirre: schau' Dir Deinen Teich und die Umgebung an. Wie sind die Höhen? Wo würden die Rohre verlaufen? Und schon fallen ein paar Varianten aus. Bei mir z. B. steigt das Gelände um den ganzen Teich herum an, also habe ich eine "Hochwasservariante" am Auslauf des Filters. Der Filterschacht sollte so weit wie möglich vom Teich entfernt stehen. Auf diese Weise habe ich eine kurze und einfache Verrohrung von und zum Teich.


----------



## Zacky (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*



Superdad schrieb:


> So wie ich es mir gedacht habe, Skimmer -Filter? - Pumpe - Drainagerohre - dann nach oben durch den Blähton, Kies - Überlauf in den Schwimmteich zurück, funktioniert wohl nicht?
> 
> Gruß Andreas



Doch das funktioniert schon. Aber scheinbar nicht mit dem NG-Zielsaugsystem. ich hatte Dir ja anfangs schon geschrieben, wie ich es machen würde bzw. auch zum Teil schon gemacht habe. So würde das funktionieren und dein System würde über energiesparende Schwerkraftfilterung laufen.

Bodenablauf und Skimmer in Vorfilterung (Siebfilter) --> Pumpe --> Drainagerohre

Einen Filter dazwischen zu bauen, halte ich im Moment für überflüssig, da deine Kieszone eigentlich auch genügend Siedlungsfläche für Bakterien bieten sollte und oben drauf die Pflanzen stehen. 

Da ich aber vom NG-System keine Ahnung habe, kann ich dazu nichts genaueres sagen.


----------



## Superdad (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Hallo an Alle,

wieder neue Antworten. Toll ! 

@ Zacky
Ich glaub, so wie du es meinst meine ich es auch.
Aber du schreibst "Bodenablauf und Skimmer in Vorfilterung (Siebfilter)" und dann schreibst du "Einen Filter dazwischen zu bauen, halte ich im Moment für überflüssig" ?

Stehe ich auf dem Schlauch? Versuche ja noch zu lernen.
Aber ist ein Siebfilter nicht auch ein Filter? Oder meinst du den Filter im Skimmer?

Ich versuche mal ein Bild an zu hängen, wie ich es mir vorstelle mit Schwimmteich und BF.
Mehr Platz ist nicht. Und den will ich voll ausnutzen.
Dann wird es auch schön grün im BF. Sozusagen ein Zugeständnis an meine Frau. 

OK, ich geb ja zu, dass ich auch Pflanzen mag.

Bin wieder gespannt auf die Antworten.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Superdad (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Nochmal das Bild, muss wohl noch üben.


----------



## lollo (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Hallo,

ist es richtig wie ich sehe, dass du die Pumpe im Schwimmbereich eingeplant hast?
Wenn es nicht eine Kleinspannungspumpe ist, ist dieses mit einer 230 Volt Pumpe nicht erlaubt. 

Eine Schwimmteichfähige 230 Volt Pumpe darf nur trocken und mit dem erforderlichen Sicherheitsabstand von mindestens 2 m vom Teich aufgestellt werden.


----------



## Superdad (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Wieder was dazu gelernt, Danke.

Dann muss ich mir eine Kleinspannungspumpe besorgen (gibt es die überhaupt für 10000l?) oder den Schacht anders planen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## lollo (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Hallo,

klar gibt es Kleinspannungspumpen, die haben aber auch ihren Preis. Dann muß man die Kleinspannung auch noch mit einem Tranformator herstellen, was weitere Energie kostet.

Klick mal hier


----------



## Joerg (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Hallo Andreas,
eigentlich wäre es einfacher dei Pumpe am Ende des BF zu installieren.
Damit ist dann auch der Abstand zum Schwimmbereich sicher.
Die könnte auch trocken aufgestellt werden oder du  nimmst eine günstige Tauchversion.

Vor dem Einlauf in den BF ist eine Grobabscheidung nötig, damit der BF sich nicht so schnell zusetzt.
Der soll ja nur die Stoffe abbauen und nicht die Algen einlagern.

Für die Vorfilterung gibt es vieschiedene Optionen, die je nach Anwendungsfall ausgewählt werden.
Ein Siebfilter ist eine Option, wobei dann der BF etwas unter der Teichoberfläche liegt und die Pumpe einen Höhenunterschied zu bewältigen hat.
Der ist aber recht kompakt und leicht zu reinigen.


----------



## Zacky (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Hallo Andreas.

Bin im Moment kurz angebunden, daher nur eine kurze Antwort...

Sicherlich ist ein Siebfilter auch ein Filter , aber nur als Grobschmutzfilterung anzusehen. Ich meinte jetzt mit "Filter" eher einen zusätzlichen Filterbehälter mit Matten, Helix oder sonst was...den brauchst du meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr.


----------



## Superdad (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Danke, danke, danke.

Was mir auffällt ist, dass ihr so antwortet, als denkt ihr, ich würde wissen von was ihr sprecht.

Denkt bitte daran, dass ich eine Jungfer bin im Teichbau.

Ihr müsst mich also hätscheln und tätscheln und lieb sein!

Spaß beiseite, könnt ihr mir eventuell mit Skizzen helfen? 
Der Pumpensumpf ist übrigens getrennt vom Schwimmteich, also nur dran gemauert.
Nicht im Schwimmbereich sondern daneben.

Was kann ich nehmen als Grobabscheidung?

Gruß Andreas

P.S. Ist sowas http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bio-Teichfilter-Teich-Aussenfilter-Pond-Teiche-Filter-Durchlauffilter-bis-90000l-/360651971452?pt=DE_Haus_Garten_Garten_Teich_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item53f8885b7c ok?


----------



## Zacky (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

OK! rh

Das kriegen wir hin. 

Mit einer Skizze kann ich im Moment leider nicht dienen, aber...als Grobschmutzfilter würde ich einen Siebfilter ähnlich einem Ultrasieve III (...aber LowBudget sollte reichen) nehmen, der mind. einen 110er Eingang hat. Hinter den Siebfilter dann die Pumpe stellen bzw. diese an den Siebfilter anschließen. Meistens mit 63er Rohranschluss. Das Wasser würde dann von der Pumpe seitlich an deinem Schwimmteich (außerhalb des Teiches gem. deiner Skizze) in den Pflanzenbereich gepumpt werden, dort durch die Drainagerohre in die Substratschicht gedrückt und oben wieder über eine Kante oder ähnliches wieder in den Schwimmbereich laufen.

Meine Pumpe (trocken) steht übrigens auch in einem separaten Kellerloch, wo auch die Verteiler-Kugelhähne sind. Auch eine 230 V Pumpe.

Ich denke, um das bildlich zu veranschaulichen und es etwas genauer beschreiben zu können, könnt ihr gerne bei uns mal vorbeikommen. Es scheint mir so, als würden wir schon in etwa das System haben, was ihr bauen wollt.


----------



## Joerg (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Hallo Andreas,
ich würde schon mal bei Zacky vorbeikommen. 
Der hat einige Sachen ausprobiert und weiß wovon er spricht.

Der Filter in deinem Link ist ein Biofilter (Durchlauffilter). Der macht nichts anderes als dein BF.
Damit der grobe Dreck erst gar nicht deinen BF verstopft muss der grobe Dreck vorher raus.
Wenn du 3K über hast ist ein TF (Trommelfilter) eine sehr gute Option. Dieser spült ohne weitere Arbeit die Schwebstoffe weg. 
Bei einem Spaltsieb müssen die rausgeholt und bei einer SIPA aus dem Sammelbehälter rausgepumpt werden.


----------



## Superdad (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Der SIPA ist gut, denke ich.
Ist auch ein Unterschied ob ich 700€ oder 3000€ für einen Trommelfilter bezahlen muss.

Der Ultrasieve ist auch ungefähr in der Preisklasse vom SIPA.
Für welchen würdet ihr euch entscheiden? Abgesehen vom Reinigungsaufwand der ja nun auch nicht so krass ist.
Ein bißchen Arbeit muss sein, dass man sich auch mal vom Sonnendeck erheben muss.

@Zacky

Auf dein Angebot komme ich zurück.
Bin zur Zeit in Russland und komme eventuell erst nächste Woche zurück.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Superdad (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Habe gerade gesehen, dass beim SIPA die Pumpe mit dabei ist(Angebot in der Bucht).

Die ist aber auch 220V, wenn ich mich nicht irre, und steht unter Wasser.
Ist dann also auch mit dem Schwimmteich verbunden. Egal wie weit ich da weggehe.
Oder sehe ich das verkehrt.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Zacky (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Hallo Andreas.

Eine Sipa habe ich im Koiteich drin und bin zufrieden. Allerdings hast Du dann, wie schon festgestellt, wieder eine 220V-Pumpe im Schwimmwasser und auch zusätzlich zur eigentlichen Pumpe am laufen. Ich denke, dass muss nicht sein.

Ich würde zu den normalen Siebfiltern tendieren bzw. raten und die gibt es auch billiger als das Original US III.

siehe hier

Ansonsten wegen dem Angebot, gerne doch...wenn Du wieder im Lande bist und Zeit hast, einfach kurz ne' PN!


----------



## Superdad (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Hab ich ja ganz vergessen!

Einen schönen Männertag wünsch ich euch!smoki
Ich muss leider arbeiten.

Hänge mal mein Fließchema mit dran. Ihr könnt ja mal schauen ob es so richtig ist.
Muss eigentlich die Düse in den Schwimmteich gegenüber vom Skimmer sein?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Zacky (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

...perfektes Schema...


----------



## Sponsor (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Und den Bodenfilter rückspülbar gestalten, damit man diesen auch regenerieren kann, dann ist alles perfekt!


----------



## Superdad (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

@Sponsor

Wie mach ich das?
Wollte dann auch noch größere Rohre einbauen (senkrecht) um den Schlamm ab zu saugen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Sponsor (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Das ist das aufwendige Verfahren, einzelne Rohre die eins nach dem anderen abgesaugt werden.

Wenn der BF so aufgebaut ist das ein definierter Hohlraum entsteht der dann durch Fliessrichtungsumkehr unter Erzeugung eines definierten Sogs abgesaugt werden kann ist der Rueckspuelvorgang kein Problem.

Fliessrichtungsumkehr wird im Pumpenschacht vollzogen, der Hohlraum kann durch die Materialauswahl bestimmt werden oder durch den Einsatz eines geschlitzten doppelten Bodens.


----------



## Superdad (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

@Sponsor

Mit anderen Worten, einen Hohlraum einbauen wo die Feststoffe sich absetzen können und diesen dann mittels der Drainagerohre absaugen.
Pumpe anders herum anschließen und absaugen.

Richtig?

Brauche ich dann aber nicht andere Rohre? Die Löcher in den Drainagerohren sind doch bestimmt zu klein um Schmutz rückwärts zu beförden?


Gruß Andreas

P.S. und welchen geschlitzten Boden würdest du benutzen?


----------



## Superdad (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Oder willst du nur die Drainagerohre rückspülbar gestalten?


----------



## Zacky (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Wenn man jetzt unter dem Bodenfilter einen Hohlraum gestaltet, braucht's meiner Meinung nach keine Drainagerohre mehr. Dann kann man auch gleich das Wasser in den Hohlraum pumpen, wo es dann nach oben hin durch die Subtratschicht steigt. Um einen solchen Aufbau zu gewährleisten, braucht man einen "doppelten Boden" der aus Gittermatten erstellt wird, worauf dann die Substratschichten drauf liegen. Eine solche Konstruktion muss aber auch wiederum recht stabil sein.

Die Drainagerohre von außen rückspülen, ist sicherlich auch eher kontraproduktiv, da durch die kleinen Schlitze der etwas gröbere Schmutz der im Substrat hängt, nicht durchgehen wird. Eher werden die Schlitze verstopfen, wenn man mit Druck von oben schmutziges Wasser auf die Drainagerohre schiebt oder halt ansaugt. Auch nicht zu vergessen, dass die Drainagerohre gewellt sind.

Um die Drainagerohre zu spülen bzw. mal zu säubern, habe ich bei mir am Ende des Drainagerohres ein Stück HT hochkant bis kurz unter die Wasseroberfläche gestellt, oben einen Blindstopfen rauf und gut ist. Bei Bedarf öffne ich den Blindstopfen und kann mit dem Teichsauger rein und absaugen, oder aber, ich schiebe eine Spüldüse durch und schiebe das Schmutzwasser in Richung Pumpenkammer. Bislang habe das aber nicht nicht machen müssen! Ich habe noch keinen Schmutz in der Art und Menge festgestellt.

Das mit dem "definierten" Hohlraum verstehe ich leider so nicht!? Kann man das bitte genauer erklären oder mal skizzieren!? *THX*


----------



## Superdad (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Danke Zacky,

mit einem Blindstoppen am Ende des Drainagerohres wäre auch meine Idee gewesen.
Oder einen Kugelhahn mit Schlauchanschluss und dann den Dreck ins Blumenbeet oder so.

Ich denke mal mit Drainagerohren ist wohl die billigere Variante als mit Bodem im BF.
Man kann ja auch übertreiben.

Habe jetzt mal sehr viele Beiträge mit BF gelesen. Mit Schmutz hatte kaum jemand Probleme.
Auch nach Jahren nicht

@Zacky
Muss unbedingt bei dir vorbei kommen!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Zacky (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

@Andreas ...gerne doch! 

Ich habe heute beim "I-Net-Surfen und Suchen" ein paar gute Videos gefunden, wo der Teichaufbau eines Schwimmteiches grafisch dargestellt wird. Ich finde es sehr interessant. Auf Youtube hier und hier Das ist quasi das System eines kiesdruchströmten Pflanzenfilters (Bodenfilter?) und so ähnlich habe ich es auch gebaut.


----------



## Joerg (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Hi Zacky,
supi vielen Dank für die beiden Videos.
Mir gefällt das erste etwas besser, da nicht so viel extra OASE Technik verwendet werden muss.
Auch die deutschen Kommentare in dem ersten sind sehr ordentlich gemacht.


----------



## Sponsor (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Dränagerohre bilden einzelne Stränge die dann mehr oder weniger viel bis wenig Wasser über die Strecke abgeben oder aufnehmen. Vor 15 Jahren war diese vorgehensweise durchgehend verbreitet, daraus haben sich dann verschiedene gezieltere Varianten entwickelt, da es immer wieder zu "Totwasserbereichen" im Substrat kam und damit zu Fäulnissbildung. 

Man muß hier sicherlich abwägen, wenn die Dränleitungen so gezielt eingesetzt werden wie andere Varianten, beispielsweise die Verteilrohre nach Teichmeister,  dann  ist der Aufwand ähnlich hoch, aber auch nur dann kann ich eine flächige Durchströumng unter Ausnutzung der Gesamtfläche gewährleisten, gleiches gilt für die Rückspülung. 

Dies ist eine Frage der Hydraulik, Dränagerohre sind nicht für den ständigen Druckbetrieb konstruiert und auch nicht für eine flächige gleichmäßige Beaufschlagung von Wasser, sondern diese sind Sammelleitungen um Wasser aus Flächen abzuführen und werden als Freigefälleeleitung gebaut.


----------



## Superdad (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Danke,

das erste Video kannte ich schon. Das Zweite noch nicht.

Für mich ergeben sich jetzt folgende Möglichkeiten.

1. Vom Schwimmteich durch einen Filter über einen Überlauf in den BF. Wasser von oben in den BF. Dann das Wasser  durch das Substrat. Oder den Filter nach dem BF. Von unten über die Dainagerohre absaugen und dann zurück in den Schwimmteich. Vielleicht per Düsen? Oder habt ihr andere Vorschläge für eine Rückführung?
Und die Pumpe auf die linke Seite vom BF mit 2m Abstand.

2. Vom Schwimmteich über einen Skimmer durch einen Filter, dann mittels einer Pumpe in den BF. Dort mittels der Drainagerohre durch das Substrat drücken und dann einen Überlauf ins Schwimmbecken.
Hier würde ich dann lieber eine 12V Pumpe nutzen, da der Pumpensumpf dann an der rechten Seite des Schwimmteiches bleibt.

3. Die Trennwand zwischen Schwimmteich und BF weglassen. Dann einen offenen Bereich ausbilden wo das Wasser überströmt in den Kiesbereich. Dort dann unterhalb des Kieses die Drainagerohre verstecken.
Über diese dann wie in Variante 1 das Wasser über die Drainagerohre absaugen und wieder dem Schwimmteich zuführen.
Hier stellt sich mir die Frage, ob man dann nur Kies verwenden kann wegen der Verschmutzungen? Oder kann man genauso gut Lava oder Blähton verwenden?

Welche Variante wäre wohl die Bessere?

Bitte um viele Antworten.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Zacky (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

...ich stimme für Variante 2...


----------



## Superdad (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Ich habe da mal noch eine Frage für mein Verständnis wegen den 2m Abstand der Pumpe zum Teich.
Da ja die Pumpe mittels einer Verrohrung irgendwie immer mit dem Teichsystem verbunden ist, kann doch bei Undichtigkeiten auch bei 2m Abstand Strom fließen?
Oder hört Strom auf nach 2m im Wasser? 

Welchen Hintergrund hat die Vorschrift?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Superdad (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Habe auch noch eins gefunden.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## lollo (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*



Superdad schrieb:


> Welchen Hintergrund hat die Vorschrift?



Hallo,

es handelt sich hier um eine VDE Vorschrift, die vom Betreiber einer elektrischen Einrichtung beachtet werden muß, genau so wie vorgegeben ist, das alle von Laien zu benutzenden   Schutzkontaktsteckdosen und deren Einrichtungen, über einen 30 mA FI-Schutzschalter abgesichert sein müßen.

Wasser und elektrische Ströme vertragen sich nun mal nicht so gut, und im Fehlerfall kann das zum Tod eines Menschen führen. Seriöse Pumpenhersteller verweisen daher immer auf die zuständigen VDE Vorschriften in ihren Bedienungsanleitungen, und geben Vorgaben zur Installation an.

Hier ein Link wo ein Hersteller auf diese Frage antwortet.


----------



## Superdad (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Superdad (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Hallo,

da ich gerade mal das ganze Verbrauchsmaterial zusammen stelle, hätte ich da mal Fragen.

Was ist besser Zugschieber oder Kugelhähne in PVC?
Und bitte nicht den Preis entscheiden lassen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Hallo Andreas,
die für den Teichbau angebotenen Zugschieber haben zwei Nachteile:
sie sind nicht definitiv wasserdicht wenn geschlossen, und ihre Einstellung ist weniger sicher auf Dauer.
Beide Systeme haben den Nachteil, das sie für sehr viele Bewegungen nicht ausgelegt sind.
Die Zugschieber haben den Vorteil, dass sie den Durchfluss nicht reduzieren, und bei gleichem Querschnitt preiswerter sind. So haben 63er Kugelhähne (=2,5") einen 52er Durchlass (=2") !
Somit ist es Deine Entscheidung, welches System Du verwendest. Der Preisvorteil eines Zugschiebers ist spätestens dann dahin, wenn er in einer wieder lösbaren verbindung installiert werden soll - dann sind nämlich zusätzlich zwei PVC-Kupplungen nötig! In diesem Falle verkehrt sich auch die minimal kürzere "Baulänge" eines Zugschiebers ins Gegenteil.
Oberhalb DN75 sind Kugelhähne allerdings verdammt teuer... .


----------



## Superdad (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort.


----------



## Superdad (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

So, ich schon wieder!

Wäre denn folgende Verrohrung ok?

Skimmer und BA DN100 - dann zwei Kugelhähne DN100 in den Budget Sieve Schwerkraft Siebfilter - dann Pumpe AquaMax Eco Premium 12000 / 12 V Anschluss - T-Stück in 50mm - zwei Kugelhähne 50mm - einmal zum BF in Drainline mit 50mm  und einmal zu zwei 50mm Einlaudüsen.

Hoffe, es passt so.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Zacky (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*



Superdad schrieb:


> Skimmer und BA DN100 - dann zwei Kugelhähne DN100 in den Budget Sieve Schwerkraft Siebfilter - dann Pumpe AquaMax Eco Premium 12000 / 12 V Anschluss - *T-Stück in 50mm* - zwei Kugelhähne 50mm - einmal zum BF in Drainline mit 50mm  und einmal zu zwei 50mm Einlaudüsen.



In dem Bereich würde ich entweder einen 45° Abzweig setzen und den Abzweig für BF nutzen und das "Geradeaus" für die weiteren zwei Einläufe. Oder gar ein *Y*-PVC-Stück, damit sich der Wasserdruck gleichmäßiger verteilen kann.


----------



## Superdad (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Stimmt, ist wohl sinnvoller. Danke!


----------



## Superdad (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Habe heute mein erstes Angebot für den Bodenaushub erhalten.
Für 8m x 6m x 1,40m und für 24m² Grasnabe entfernen und Erde wegfahren *5200€* !!!!!!

Hammer!!! Oder?

Was habt ihr so bezahlt?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Zacky (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

 also ich habe für 30 qbm damals inkl. groben Aushub, also keine Feinmodellierung - sondern einfache Kraterbildung ~ 1000,-€ bezahlt.

Ich habe es damals über MyHammer in Auftrag gegeben.


----------



## Superdad (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Myhammer habe ich auch probiert.
Es hat sich nur niemand gemeldet.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Hallo Andreas,
mir kommt der Preis ein wenig heftig vor . Oder ist das etwa für Handschachtung? ich habe meinen teich per Hand ausgeschachtet, weil ich mit Bagger und LKW Probleme hätte. Zu den über 10 m³ Teichvolumen sind noch einmal der Filterschacht mit 7 m³ und der Regenwasser-IBC (für die TF-Spülwasserversorgung) mit etwa 3 m³ gekommen. Als logische Konsequenz habe ich vier 7,5 m³-Container befüllt, und mit dem Rest den IBC mit Erde bedeckt.
Bei Dir wären das ja max. 10 LKW-Ladungen (wenn max 10 m³ geladen werden). Innerhalb eines Tages, max 2 Tagen sollte das Loch gebaggert und abgefahren sein. Das sollte doch selbst bei einer renommierten Baufirma für deutlich weniger als die Hälfte zu haben sein.


----------



## Joerg (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Hallo Andreas,
wenn du die Grasnarbe entfernen und den Aushub entsorgen lässt, kann das schon mal ein paar € kosten.
Beim Aushub kann das schon deutlich mehr werden, da die Erde dann nicht mehr kompremiert ist.


----------



## buzzi (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Moin,

ich habe meinen Aushub vorbereitet, sprich die Flachzonen, Einstieg usw. mit Spaten bearbeitet und dann die überschüssige Erde mittig im Schwimmbereich gelagert.
Dann kam der Bagger und hat so etwa 45m³ Aushub vom Schwimmbereich in den LKW befördert, nach 2h war der Spuk schon fast vorbei, da die Strasse direkt nebendran ist...
Kosten vom Unternehmen vor Ort ca. 700,- Euro MIT Entsorgung. Anschließend habe ich die restlichen Feinheiten wieder mit dem Spaten rausgearbeitet und in dem etwas tiefer gebaggerten Schwimmbereich entsorgt.
Zugegeben waren die Rahmenbedingungen sehr günstig, aber viel mehr darf sowas eigentlich nicht kosten. Die Preise sind in etwa 8-10 Euro pro m³ Erde entsorgen + Baggerstunden und evtl. LKW. Es sei denn, der Aushub ist Sondermüll...
Man kann etwa von der 1,5fachen Menge beim Aushub rechnen, je nach Bodenbeschaffenheit.

Gruß
buzzi


----------



## Superdad (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Der Bagger bzw. der Führer des Baggers brauch keine Feinarbeiten heraus arbeiten.
Er soll einfach nur ein Loch buddeln.
Den Rest mache ich allein.

Mehr war auch nicht ausgemacht, außer zusätzlich Grasnabe auf 24m² entfernen.

Und dafür finde ich es schon heftig für einen Tag Arbeit.
Eigentlich ist es schon eine Frechheit!


----------



## laolamia (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

ich habe mit einem unternehmer einen flexiblen wintereinsatz verhandelt- er kann kommen wenn zeit ist 
festpreis war 1000€
l-form 10*9*6m inklusive terassen rausarbeiten, gute erde verteilen (abschuessig vom teich weg) und entsorgung vom altem fundament (da stand mal ne scheune)

er fuhr 2*7,5m³ weg.
insgesamt hat er ruck zuck ca 600m² neu gestaltet 

meistens verkaufen sie die erde an andere zum auffuellen....

war sehr zufrieden mit der arbeit und gedauert hat es einen tag.

bilder gibt es hier 

mfg
marco


----------



## Superdad (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Danke für die Rückmeldungen.
Das bestärkt mich ja in meiner Annahme, dass der Preis ein "wenig" übertrieben ist!


----------



## laolamia (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

lass mal einen bekannten dort anfragen was eine ladung gesiebter oberboden kostet 
und 24m² grasnabe entfernt der bagger in 10 min ... schon frech

ich war uebrigens ueberrascht wie genau der fahrer arbeiten konnte- also wenn er fit ist zieht er dir die stufen inkl. gefaelle auch gleich rein.


----------



## Superdad (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

So, jetzt war gerade noch einer da zur Baustellenbegehung.

Mal sehen was der dann nimmt.


----------



## Superdad (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Habe jetzt einen billigeren Baggerfahrer.
Kostet jetzt 1500€ für alles.

Das sind schon gewaltige Unterschiede!


----------



## Zacky (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Na das klingt doch deutlich besser!  Dann kann es ja losgehen!


----------



## laolamia (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

ich wuerde trotzdem noch mehr angebote einholen.
und rechnung alles arbeitsleitung schreiben lassen


----------



## Superdad (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Habe schon entschieden, am Freitag um 14Uhr geht es los.
Bin froh, dass ich mal zu Hause bin. Da kann ich nicht noch auf weitere Angebote warten.

Bis Samstag ist wahrscheinlich der Aushub fertig.


----------



## Superdad (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Nächste Frage!

Habe gerade gelesen, dass bei einem Rohrskimmer der Anschlussflansch für das Rohr ungefähr einen Meter unter der wasseroberfläche sitzen soll.
Wegen dem Saugeffekt.
Wenn ich dann aber hinter der Wand in einen Budget Sieve Schwerkraft Siebfilter einbinde, bin ich ja dann fast wieder auf Höhe des Wasserspiegels, da der Siebfilter ja mit Oberkante etwas über Wasserfläche sein soll.

Dann ist doch der Saugeffekt vom Rohrskimmer dahin, oder?
Oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?

Oder saugt der Skimmer dadurch, dass die Pumpe das Wasser wegsaugt?


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Hallo Andreas,
bei mir genügen 10..15 cm Höhenunterschied, um meinen Schwimmskimmer zu betreiben . Die Leitung vom Skimmer zum Vorfilter sollte daher keine unnötige Verjüngung aufweisen. 
Bei mir sind das 40 mm Innendurchmesser auf 2 m, zwei Flansche mit wenigen cm und 36 mm Innendurchmesser, sowie 160 mm Aussendurchmesser des Skimmers.
ich würde einen Kugelhahn/Zugschieber vor dem Vorfilter und Skimmereingang installieren, um den Skimmer gegen zu hohen Durchfluss zu schützen. In diesem Falle würde der Korb aufschwimmen, ud es würde nicht mehr "geskimmt" werden .


----------



## Superdad (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Danke!


----------



## Superdad (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Heute mal wieder eine neue Frage.

Wie verhält es sich mit den Einlaufdüsen?
Müssen diese unbedingt auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite des Skimmers sein?
Oder geht auch auf der gleichen Seite und dann mit Bögen, die ich dann nach außen drehe zur Beckenwand?


----------



## Zacky (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

es geht auch auf der gleichen Seite...die Düsen sollen ja lediglich bei der Strömungsbildung behilflich sein...ein rotierende Bewegung im Teich wirst Du auch so bekommen...


----------



## Superdad (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Danke!
Dann spare ich ja noch ne Menge Rohr.


----------



## Superdad (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Wenn ich dann Bilder einstelle, soll ich dann einen neuen Thread eröffnen?


----------



## Zacky (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Wenn Du eine komplette Baudoku machen willst, ist das sicher ganz gut. Aber wenn Du den Baufortschritt uns zeigen magst, wäre es vielleicht einfacher, dass hier im Thema zu machen, falls jemanden noch etwas einfällt.

Später kannst Du deinen Teich ja im kompletten als kleine Baudoku zeigen. Wäre jetzt meine Idee, so bleibt dein Bauthread ein Bauthread und dein Vorstellungsthread später ein Vorstellungsthread. I'm :crazy


----------



## Superdad (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Was mir noch einfällt, der BF soll ja ca. 20 % vom Schwimmteich sein.
Bezieht sich das auf die Gesamtmenge an Wasser also m³ oder auf die Oberfläche in m² ?


----------



## Superdad (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

Hier ist dann mein Bauthread.


----------



## Zacky (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*



Superdad schrieb:


> der BF soll ja ca. 20 % vom Schwimmteich sein.
> Bezieht sich das auf die Gesamtmenge an Wasser also m³ oder auf die Oberfläche in m² ?


 
Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass die 20% (früher sogar 30-50%) der Oberfläche als Pflanzenfläche zur Verfügung stehen sollen.

Nachtrag: Habe gerade deine Baudoku im Extra-Thread gelesen, sieht ja schon gut aus und der Baggerfahrer hat ja saubere Arbeit geleistet.  Das mit den Schalsteinen hatte ich leider auch, aber wenn Du später oben einen sauberen Ringanker einschalst, wird das nie einer sehen und interessiert ja auch nicht.  Das Gesamtkonzept wird schon klasse werden.


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und tausend Fragen an euch*

So - der Bauthread - deshalb machen wir hier dann mal zu.


----------

